
Great developers are raised, not hired - vismailm
http://sizovs.net/2019/04/10/the-best-developers-are-raised-not-hired/?2019-14
======
okket
See also discussion from 4 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19642722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19642722)
(328 comments)

